
Ask HN: Open-source alternatives to GSuite and Microsoft365? - _1tan
I am currently looking at Nextcloud+OnlyOffice or ERPNext.<p>Any other recommendations?
======
pabs3
LibreOffice Online:

[https://www.libreoffice.org/download/libreoffice-
online/](https://www.libreoffice.org/download/libreoffice-online/)
[https://www.collaboraoffice.com/](https://www.collaboraoffice.com/)

~~~
square_usual
Based off this ([https://help.libreoffice.org/7.0/en-
US/text/shared/guide/col...](https://help.libreoffice.org/7.0/en-
US/text/shared/guide/collab.html)), you can't have multiple people editing at
the same time on Writer, Impress and Draw. That in itself is a deal breaker
for many people.

------
maxbaines
I have started using OnlyOffice Desktop Editors this week and am very happy,
office compatibility is very good and really like the tabbed approach. Before
this tried Free Office but things like Headers and tables didn't work for me.

Will be sticking with OnlyOffice.

